# Irregular heartbeat?



## blcm (Sep 6, 2010)

I just purchased a GSD, an adult, approx. 5 years old about a month ago. I swear her heart beats 3 beats then pauses, beats 3 beats-then pauses, etc. while she is sleeping...She has an appointment at our vets Monday but has anyone had an experience like this?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I wonder if that's a sinus arrythmia? Dog heartbeats are not regular, but that's about all I know. 

Good you're having it checked out though, GSDs can have heart problems.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Dogs normally have an irregular heartbeat. It is a sinus arrythmia as Lisa mentions.

They can have other problematic arrhythmias though. My vet can tell the difference when listening. I never was that good at cardiac auscultation.


----------



## blcm (Sep 6, 2010)

Good to know, thanks for your replys! I notice it more when she's laying on our bed sleeping, but when up? It seems to beat more regularly. I am glad she's got an appt. though, I've only had her for about a month, she seems really healthy other than that.


----------



## blcm (Sep 6, 2010)

One more thing, I just googled sinus arrythmia and that does sound exactly like what I am talking about, thanks for letting me know about that!


----------

